# My Biggest Bass So Far.



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

It was pretty cold and windy, but me and my friend decided to go to try out a pond anyway. I caught the biggest bass I've ever caught before he got a line in the water. It hit a texas-rigged brushhog on the third cast. I was pretty pumped and it made the cold trip worth it. My friend caught two smaller bass, probably both about 12 inches. Later I got a hookup on the same rig with a bass that felt a little bigger, but he got off after about 10 seconds due to my line gettin wrapped around a limb right next to me, I was then fishin from the bank. :wallbash:

Not sure if the pictures worked, so if not I put them as attachments also.
I was thinking this fish was probably about 5-6 pounds, what do yall think?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweeeeetttttt! Congrats.

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

good lookin bass.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice fish. It might be 5.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

*weight*

It could be 5 or 6. I've caught a six before that only looked five in the pictures. So, call it what you like. Keep a scale in your tacklebox because its good to be sure. Amarillo


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Great pics. Bass looks very healthy. Good day, good job.:thumbup:


----------



## bare bones 24 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice fish looks to be about 4- 4 1/2 pounds..... length x length x length divided by 1600 is really close to actual weight on bass normally 19"x19"x19"=6859 /1600=4.287lbs


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I went and put a new scale in my tacklebox, so next time there will be no guessing involved! I should be able to fish in this pond a pretty good bit, so hopefully I'll catch several more big ones soon!!!


(I forgot to add, but i'm a pretty big guy btw. I'm 6'4 250, if that helps justify it making it to the 5 pound range in my mind.)


----------

